# Off-Topic >  How to remove scratches on the bumper of car

## diyfixman



----------

Andyt (Oct 27, 2021),

f800 (Oct 27, 2021),

nova_robotics (Oct 26, 2021),

uv8452 (Oct 27, 2021)

----------

